# Pedals



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello Trek owners I just bought a 2013 Trek Madone 2.1 and I am new to cycling. I just have some cheap pedals on it now. What are some good pedal choices?


----------



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

depends....if you like walking.... MTB pedals

for road pedals, there's Look, Shimano, Speedplay etc.

I personally use Speedplay Zero.

Just go to your LBS, and they have shoes and pedals of various pricepoints,


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

If you are thinking of clipless pedals, there are a plethora of options out there. Personally, like tednugent before me, I'm using Speedplay Zeros on my Madone and Domane. However, I have friends using Shimano and Look pedals and they are happy with their choices.


----------



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)

I went with the Shimano SPD Road Touring Pedals and Bontrager SSR Multisport shoes.


----------



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)

I made some new changes


----------

